# Nutiva Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know if this is the right place, but I figured I'd pass it along. 
*Nutiva Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, 15-Ounce Unit (Pack of 2) is on sale at Amazon for $10.28 when you do Subscribe and Save with free shipping!*

*
*


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

That is where I get mine. I buy the 54 oz jar, as I cook with it, too.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just finished "cocotherapy" coconut oil for dogs so just a few days ago I bought the "Nutiva" brand. It is so much better than cocotherapy. It smells fresher and tastes much much better. I will always buy Nutiva from now on.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am considering trying it for cooking (for myself)...does it actually taste coconuty when you use it in place of olive oil, or not?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It depends on the brand. Nutiva has a subtle coconut flavor when used for cooking. I don't even notice it anymore. Spectrum is refined, so there is less coconut flavor, but it doesn't retain as much nutrients as unrefined. It's a personal choice.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> I am considering trying it for cooking (for myself)...does it actually taste coconuty when you use it in place of olive oil, or not?


I love everything coconut. My husband thinks I am seriously addicted to this amazing, healthy, tropical smelling oil. I use it in place of olive oil. I especially use it for cooked vegetables. I love it and the Nutiva brand is amazing.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL, I use it for everything. Scrambled eggs, veggies, whatever. I also use it as a skin moisturizer.


----------

